# Power Steering b414



## hancockian (May 8, 2014)

Hello all...
Working on b414 S/N 5411 for an old friend. The spool, spring, etc are lost from the priority valve. Planning on replacing with Prince 550RD and pressure relief valve. I have the "Blue Ribbon" power steering service manual. The problem I have is the tractor has the single pump which is shown in the manual. The assist cylinder is plumbed like is shown for the double pump, which is opposite.
1. Is there a way to tell if I have the R91 or R92 cylinder without taking it apart?
2. Was an R91 cylinder ever used with a priority Valve?
3.If I plumb it backwards will anything be damaged when I try it?
I know nothing about these power assist cylinders. Thanks for any help.
Jim


----------

